# Kinda "Hairy" Problem



## Multigamebread (Oct 10, 2010)

I got a problem. My wife every now and then gets chin hair. I don't know if she doesn't notice it or what, but its starting to get real noticeable. I don't want to just tell her, because she has self image issues. What's a good way to let her know without hurting her feelings. Or is there a way to do that?


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

i get that too alot and just shave it off.. LOL my hubby and i are pretty open about it.. i should just get it waxed but DAMN that stuff HURTS!!! 


with your wife being the way she is it is hard to say how to handle it, if it is that noticeable to you then you would think it would be to her too... i dont really know besides just telling her about it.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Is this the only thing that she "lets go"? Or is she generally a slouchy person? Just wondering if it's part of the self image problem. What you need is a couple of teenage daughters around. Mine would definitely tell me what I had to do to be presentable outside of the house. lol They never have a problem critiquing my hair, makeup, etc. Serious though, you should nicely say something to her. You might even offer to pay for a permanent removal.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

By not telling her something so easy to fix, you are treating her as too weak to handle a comment. Treat her as capable to deal with your comment. Sure, it will hurt. Temporarily. Say it nicely. Some women are hairy, and they get this part waxed. After she does it, thank her so much for doing this for you.


----------



## Braelynn21203 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well don't stare at it every time you look at her. It's good that you're concerned about how she looks, hopefully not superficially. But if she has self image issues, no matter what you say will most likely hurt her feelings right? So just say it as polite as you can, and understand that it will hurt her regardless.


----------



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

Multigamebread said:


> I got a problem. My wife every now and then gets chin hair. I don't know if she doesn't notice it or what, but its starting to get real noticeable. I don't want to just tell her, because she has self image issues. What's a good way to let her know without hurting her feelings. Or is there a way to do that?


Hey, we are what we are. Jeez, if I didn't use my trimmer, my ears would look hairy like Yoda. Just tell her that she is getting witch hairs on her chin. I'm sure she will keep them trimmed after that.


----------

